# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد

## f.akbari

سلام
دوستان من زیاد امکان ندارم خودم انتخاب رشته میکنم
کد رشته های دانشگاه ازاد رو تو سایت سنجش کنار کدای دانشگاهای دیگه میزنیم؟
دفترچه دانشگاه ازاد رو کی میدن
میشه کلا توضیح بدین
خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام
> دوستان من زیاد امکان ندارم خودم انتخاب رشته میکنم
> کد رشته های دانشگاه ازاد رو تو سایت سنجش کنار کدای دانشگاهای دیگه میزنیم؟
> دفترچه دانشگاه ازاد رو کی میدن
> میشه کلا توضیح بدین
> خیلی ممنون میشم


سلام.
نه با انتخاب رشته سراسری نیست.از 31 مرداد تا 15 شهریور دفترچه آزاد میاد و از همون روز هم انتخاب رشته شروع میشه.

----------


## f.akbari

> سلام.
> نه با انتخاب رشته سراسری نیست.از 31 مرداد تا 15 شهریور دفترچه آزاد میاد و از همون روز هم انتخاب رشته شروع میشه.


اهان خیلی ممنون
ظرفیت مازاد چیه؟
چه فرقی با پردیس داره؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reza.k

> اهان خیلی ممنون
> ظرفیت مازاد چیه؟
> چه فرقی با پردیس داره؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


مازاد کنار بچه های روزانه میشینی ولی پردیس اکثرا(نه همه)یه جای دیگه به جز دانشکده بچه های روزانه هست.
بین این دو تا مازاد بهتره دیگه.البته اگه تحمل سنگینی نگاه رتبه های بهتر از خودتون رو دارید.

----------


## f.akbari

> مازاد کنار بچه های روزانه میشینی ولی پردیس اکثرا(نه همه)یه جای دیگه به جز دانشکده بچه های روزانه هست.
> بین این دو تا مازاد بهتره دیگه.البته اگه تحمل سنگینی نگاه رتبه های بهتر از خودتون رو دارید.


اهان یکیم من کدای مازاد رو تو یه کانال تلگرام دیدم ولی تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته سراسری نبودن
و کدای مازاد رو تو سایت سنجش کنار کدای دانشگاهای سراسری میزنیم؟

----------


## GUST

یک سئوال عمران آزاد مشهد تا چند میگیره؟1

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

امروز زنگ زدم دانشگاه ازاد تاکستان میگن شهریه پرستاری 4تومن شده درسته یعنی؟اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> امروز زنگ زدم دانشگاه ازاد تاکستان میگن شهریه پرستاری 4تومن شده درسته یعنی؟اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا


4 تووووومن :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13):  خووو چکاریه اینجوری دو سه تومن دیگه میزاریم میریم پزشکی دیگه!!!!!!!!!اینام دیدن مردم همه دارن میرن پرستاری شهریشو روز ب روز زیادتر میکنن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> 4 تووووومن خووو چکاریه اینجوری دو سه تومن دیگه میزاریم میریم پزشکی دیگه!!!!!!!!!اینام دیدن مردم همه دارن میرن پرستاری شهریشو روز ب روز زیادتر میکنن


من هم از یکی از بچه ها شنیدم هنوز مطمین نیستم البته یکی از کاربرای انجمن میگفت حدود 2500 شهریه

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> من هم از یکی از بچه ها شنیدم هنوز مطمین نیستم البته یکی از کاربرای انجمن میگفت حدود 2500 شهریه


پارسال 2500 بوده امسال احتمالا 3 بشه.فک میکنم دانشگاه با دانشگاه فرق داره چون پارسال اینجا ی دانشگاه 2500 بود ی دانشگاه دیگه 1500...فک کنم سنندج خیلی کمتره-کسی نیس بدونه سنندج رو؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> پارسال 2500 بوده امسال احتمالا 3 بشه.فک میکنم دانشگاه با دانشگاه فرق داره چون پارسال اینجا ی دانشگاه 2500 بود ی دانشگاه دیگه 1500...فک کنم سنندج خیلی کمتره-کسی نیس بدونه سنندج رو؟؟؟؟


بهترین راه اینه  که زنگ بزنی از خود دانشگاه بپرسی تا مطمین بشی

----------

